# Main > News >  Paizo Open Call

## torstan

Paizo has just announced an open call looking for cartographers  :Smile:  Come on everyone, let's bring their servers down with quality artwork.

http://paizo.com/paizo/v5748eaic9lla&source=rss

Deadline is the 9th of February.

----------


## NeonKnight

Thanx and sent

----------


## Steel General

I'm just not sure which of mine to send - I'm up for suggestions for those of you familiar with my stuff.

----------


## Hoel

Nice. Now I a reason to do all that cool CD3->PS hybrid stuff I'm playing around with for real!

----------


## Redstar

Just keep in mind everyone that the deadline for the open call is February 9.

----------


## Korash

> Look at the four sample maps here and try to outdo them. ........and keep in mind I'm not looking for actual finished, publishable-quality mapsif you're THAT skilled at maps, you should probably send your cartography resume to our art directors!



Having looked at their sample maps, and reading the quote above, I could not help but think that AT LEAST ten of our non-industry-pros should be making submisions to the directors.

SG - I have a few of Paiz's books at home and when I get there I will look through both them and your work again and give you some suggestions if you want. Just so you know, and take this as you will, I would put you in the number I mentioned above, along with a few others that have already replied  :Wink: 

It cannot be said enough....there is A LOT of great mapping talent in the CG  :Cool:

----------


## Ascension

I agree, after looking at those maps they have I think that every single one of us could outdo 3 of them.  The giant city is well done, though.

----------


## Steel General

@Korash - Thanks I'd appreciate that. I have some ideas on what I would send but would like to see what others think as well.

..and I agree, any of us could easily equal or surpass the examples provided.

----------


## torstan

We should just send him an email with a link to the mapmaking requests forum  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Good idea, Torstan! Maybe we should.

I sent a link to my portfolio, but I think I'll try my hand at, at least 2 of the four map turnovers requested. Maybe all four as well. Time with a bunch of Profantasy map symbols are a bit in the way - oh well, I'll manage.

Thanks for the link, T!

GP

----------


## NeonKnight

I sent him a 3 emails this AM, but only 1 the attachment worked. I just got up (the joys of working graveyards  :Very Happy: ), and there was a shiny response in my inbasket. Attached is the map I sent and his reply:




> Hi Daniel!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sending in the maps! Unfortunately, only one of the three came through the email finethe map of the Shrine of Zehim. The other two maps turned into black boxesI suspect it's probably some sort of Windows versus Mac battle going on there (we're on Macintoshes here at Paizo).
> 
> 
> Anyway, as for the Shrine of Zehim map!
> 
> 
> ...


So, am I hopeful? Sure, but I know a lot of folks here in the guild are better than me, and I wish all who enter the best of luck!

----------


## torstan

@GP Yes, I feel like I've done a good deed posting this when I found it (rather than getting a day on you all  :Smile:  ). I'm going to hold off until I have a good map for each category - dungeon, wilderness, regional and city. I don't have a city in my portfolio so that's the task for the 9th of Feb.

@Neon - thanks a lot for posting the response. It's interesting to see what ideas they are interested in.

----------


## NeonKnight

Yeah, I just sent them some maps, and figured, OK, critiques are good and all, but I thought I would often be working with them to produce maps for areas they have sketched out.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Torstan, thanks for the link!   I know I would love to include my hand drawn regional map I started on in early Dec, but I also know that there is no way I can get it done in the next 2 weeks or so with the stuff on m plate.   Not so much in expectation of winning anything(not that it's a contest), but just to get even more feedback, especially from a game designer's standpoint.


Robbie, I put my CL hat on for a sec and was thinking that this may well be an excellent opportunity for another either one time or ongoing partnership either in the form of advertising and/or perhaps yet another prize sponsorship(which of course, could drive some people to get some professional commissions also and that's always a good thing.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Because I really don't want to lose my attention on my current commission with Profantasy - every client deserves my full attention - I might try to squeeze in a city map only.

Since, as Korash posted from Paizo, "if you're that good, then just send your portfolios to our art directors." So that's what I did. Now I'm on their commissioned artists list. I don't need to worry.

If I have time, I will still do one.

GP

----------


## Redstar

I actually was about to post this here too when  I saw _someone_ had already ninja'd it.   :Wink: 

The folks over a Paizo are pretty great - super community based, creative, and honest.  Their current Beta RPG is quite an impressive experiment.

----------


## Korash

Redstar - I have browsed through your citywiki before. Are you putting anything forth?

----------


## Midgardsormr

Where's Gandwarf? They're looking for cities, man; send them Sirilion!

----------


## Steel General

> Where's Gandwarf? They're looking for cities, man; send them Sirilion!


Absolutely! - good call Midgard.


EDIT: I've submitted my three examples/samples - we'll wait and see what kind of response I get.

----------


## NeonKnight

Am I the only one with a response?

----------


## Steel General

I just sent mine this morning, and they are 3 hours behind so I don't expect any thing until this afternoon at the earliest.

----------


## Redstar

@Korash - I considered it, but unfortunately my portfolio of maps isn't that extensive and I don't think I could pull together decent entries.  Maybe i'll submit something.  How about you?

----------


## Gamerprinter

> Am I the only one with a response?


No, when I submitted my online portfolio, the Managing Art Director responded that he bookmarked my site and will send work that best fits my styles as the needs arise. Though I am still waiting for a response from their other art director.

GP

----------


## Hoel

I need to get me one of those online portfolios...

----------


## RobA

> I need to get me one of those online portfolios...


Just set up an album here and post a number of sample maps!

Here (for example) is Torq's profile:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/member.php?u=819
And on the right hand side you see his album/portfolio.

*EDIT - Torq! you should email them... nice gallery!*
-Rob A>

----------


## Hoel

Are those accessible to non mebers?

----------


## jfrazierjr

> EDIT - Torq! you should email them... nice gallery![/B]
> -Rob A>


I agree 1000%!!! The Greenstone Monastery is just a lovely piece of work(not that the others are not).

----------


## RobA

> Are those accessible to non mebers?


I just logged out and could still view the gallery.

-Rob A>

----------


## Korash

> @Korash - I considered it, but unfortunately my portfolio of maps isn't that extensive and I don't think I could pull together decent entries.  Maybe i'll submit something.  How about you?


Wow, you have a portfolio!  :Wink: 

I however am only just starting on the prog mapping trek to enlightenment, and my terrain for the drawn maps just bites the big one. I really have nothing to offer (check my sig, it rings true  :Smile:  )

IMOHO, Fogdown is better than some their stuff, and might be worthy for submital for the cities. James Jacobs stated that he wants 1 map per catagory so enter Fogdown, it couldn`t hurt.

Like RobA mentioned and GP did, post a link to a gallery of what you have done as well, and let them make decide if they like what they see.

Besides, if everyone entering from the CG sends a link to their gallery here, it should knock therir socks off to see such a concentrated pool of talent.

----------


## Ascension

I'm crossing my fingers that the site doesn't crash due to the overload on Torq's page  :Smile:   Some damn fine maps there, by the way.  Guess I'll have to figure out to do up mine now (as I'm sure everyone else is now scrambling to do as well)  :Smile:

----------


## Sagenlicht

Erm a real dumb question here ...

So I should send a self created map or can/should I redo one of their maps?

Not that I belive that I stand a real chance, but it would be fun to participate.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Sagenlicht, honestly, I think the Open Call is to better versions of those specific maps given as samples on Paizo's page. However, if you already have a city map or other example similar to what they ask, it would work fine.

I think of a "turn-over" map, as here's the publisher's intent, can you as a cartographer create a version that looks more professional? That's their intended goal.

When I said, I was going to do a city map, I was planning on remaking the large city map of their four samples.

But, also, since I posted my portfolio, and I am overworked with my Profantasy commission, I might not participate at all. Especially, since, now I don't need to. As said, though, if I have time, I will try and the big city map is my planned attempt.

GP

----------


## Sagenlicht

Thanks GP  :Smile: 

Well then I am going to redo one of their maps, prolly map #4 the goblin encampment/lair. Mainly cause I havent done any inside buildings yet, gonna learn something then  :Smile:

----------


## Hoel

They're gonna be swamped with submissions from us. I really hope one of us gets the job.

----------


## Gamerprinter

As to medium to large size RPG publishers, like Paizo, I think their goal is to find a stable of quality cartographers - not just a single mapper for a single job. So I'm sure they'll take on as many as they need, perhaps 4 to 6 cartographers in total. Paizo has multiple publications, in addition to their own Runelords, and Second Darkness games.

I'm sure more than one CG'er will get work from Paizo!

GP

----------


## Steel General

I have yet to hear back from them...but it's only been one day.

----------


## industrygothica

I sent in two submissions yesterday at about 8:30am central time, and got a response back at just after 2 pm the same day.  Here's what it said:




> Hi there, Scott!
> 
> First of all, thanks for sending in a couple of maps for me to check out!
> 
> Map turnovers in color are always a bonus; we print all our maps in color, and when we can give our cartographer a color turnover (even if it's a relatively simple turnover with color added in by the fill command in Photoshop) it makes for an easier transition to the final map in print.
> 
> Village in the Woods: This map's a bit too realistic, in that a good RPG map shouldn't necessarily look like a satellite photo. The GM needs to be able to see what's in the woods. He needs to see how the exact outline of a building goes. Also, there's no obvious trails or roads here, or any ferries or docks or bridges on the riverI would expect something to be along a river bank even in the smallest village. Also missing is a scale to indicate distance. The map's title is cool; an easy to read font that isn't boring. Adding in roads would be good, because that gives the village a shape rather than just looking like someone dropped a bunch of buildings down on the ground and let them land wherever they may. People don't really build buildings randomlytowns and cities need to look artificial and not random. Finally... while the canvas effect is interesting, it makes the map less precise and more distracting; clarity is key for RPG maps.
> 
> Qwinyon Shai: This map's a MUCH better map; the buildings are obvious, there's stuff going on on the river, and the town itself  has a definite shape. The crumbling, ruined wall adds a neat element of adventure and danger. And there's a scale bar to help with distances. The two main problems I'd have with this map is the fact that there's no roads. There's places where roads can go, with the boundaries set up by the pattern the buildings are in, but no actual lines or patterns indicating traffic flow... especially once you get outside the city. And even more so once you move off the main obvious tracks and into the clusters of buildings themselves; there's no alleys, really, just a random looking scattering of strange shapes. Again... an RPG map shouldn't look like a satellite picture; we need to see hard, stark lines to show the way roads go. My second concern is the buildings themselves; some of the building shapes look like buildings, but others look like blocks of buildings or just random shapes. Since all of the buildings have the same pattern, we can't tell if we're looking at one building or a lot of them. It's a LOT more work, but drawing in the roof lines for every single building in the map is basically what I'd want to see in this casethat, and a retention of building organization deep in the building clusters where we can have winding alleys and not just a random splatter of building shapes.
> ...


So I'm not expecting any jobs or anything, but the critique was definitely full of useful information.


-IG

----------


## Ascension

Glad that I wasn't considering submitting anything, they'd raid my house and throw me in a gulag for my satellite style.

----------


## Redrobes

LOL, Yeah I just read that and thought "Oh well thats me out then..."  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hoel

Too realistic. Well... They won't like my style either then.

----------


## Ascension

You know how they say that true genius is never appreciated...until they're dead.  We'll all be super mad famous then  :Smile:   And SG didn't even get a thank you...they may be on their way to his house right now.

----------


## Redrobes

Well I am off to bed and I hope to wake up even if I don't become famous from doing so - got me worried now that I wont sleep  :Shocked:

----------


## Steel General

Well if they start pounding on my front door, I have a spare shower rod to fend them off with.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nomadic

> Well if they start pounding on my front door, I have a spare shower rod to fend them off with.


I'll load em full of buckshot. Maybe the pattern on their chest will give me an idea for a new map...

Pssh, too realistic... There is no such thing as too realistic.

----------


## Redrobes

From a magazines point of view realism and satellite images don't print so well as line art. I guess that what I want is a world where I can go anywhere at any scale which only works well for top down ortho and realistic type maps. For me a magazine isn't the best kind of format to make a world like this but I see that line art type maps with clear fonts etc are what he needs.

----------


## torstan

I've sent an email to the art director with a link to my portfolio and had no response yet. I'm going to put together a version of the smaller city map to submit to James Jacobs. Hand drawn style with clear outlines sounds up my street really  :Smile: 

Sadly the ICE challenge is going to have to drift now.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> I've sent an email to the art director with a link to my portfolio and had no response yet. I'm going to put together a version of the smaller city map to submit to James Jacobs. Hand drawn style with clear outlines sounds up my street really 
> 
> Sadly the ICE challenge is going to have to drift now.


Oh.... boo hoo!  I was really looking forward to more entries in the ICE competition, especially yours.  But I understand you have lots of other things going on though.....

----------


## Steel General

> Sadly the ICE challenge is going to have to drift now.


Bummer - Looks like it's still just GP & me...

----------


## Turgenev

I sent an email to the Art Director with links to my cartography portfolios. every little bit helps.  :Wink:

----------


## RobA

So I re-read the page...

Are they looking for people to make final print quality maps, or people to take crappy maps and "clean them up" to provide to their "real" map artists?

-Rob A>

----------


## jfrazierjr

> So I re-read the page...
> 
> Are they looking for people to make final print quality maps, or people to take crappy maps and "clean them up" to provide to their "real" map artists?
> 
> -Rob A>


I have no idea... I was somewhat confused by that myself.  I don't think they are looking for people to do final versions which would be printed.   I was wondering if perhaps as you said, they were looking to get an intermediary map, perhaps even a 1st draft based off of a text description that they would turn over to their final cartographer/artist.

----------


## Redrobes

I read it that they have some place or design they want to have mapped and need a rough copy or maybe several people offer possible designed and then the best is made into the mag artwork by somebody like an art editor. It was that term "turnover" which I am unfamiliar tho.

----------


## Steel General

That confused me too... so I sent them some of my finished ones from here, still no word back from them - not even "thanks for your submissions".

----------


## ravells

Ah I had completely misread what he wanted. 

Reading it again, it looks to me like this:
Professional artists are expensive and won't have the time to translate text into maps, so they are looking for someone who can produce a map which the professional can work to. 

If that's right then mapping style etc. is irrelevant - all that is required is that the map is accurate in terms of scale and placement of features. Dots would be fine for cities and towns and presumably upside down Vs would be fine for mountains etc.

I don't really see why he's sending crits about the mapping style (other than to be helpful).

I've sent him some finished maps (Beastlands/Stormlit Monastry/Glass ocean), but what I might do is send him the map and notes of the Richard Morgan novel competition that I did the map for. The accompanying notes to the map explain why I chose to put what where and page references which (IMO) would be more helpful to the guy who's actually going to draw the thing.

There is a messageboard on the Piazo website but this question hasn't been specifically asked: Thread here but you may need to register.

On the messageboard, James says this:




> I'm looking for raw talent. I want to see new maps; the four I posted are examples of map turnovers we use here for our adventures (I used maps from my own and Wes's adventures because I wasn't comfortable showing off maps of other authors whom I didn't have time to get permission from). I want to see new map turnovers of new stuff that look as good or better than the four sample maps.


and this 


> The sample maps we posted included keyed maps and unkeyed maps... but in the end, since these maps are for mapping skillz only and not adventure stuff, spilling a bunch of encounter location tags all over a map isn't really necessary. But labeling streets and rivers and major geographical features and continents and cities and the like is probably a good thing. Not required, though, but it DOES show that, as a mapper, you're keeping in mind the fact that parts of your map will be obscured by text.  By this extension, it's best to include a title for the map, a scale, and a compass rose... if only so you don't fill the map so full of details that there remains no place to put those three elements without covering something important up.

----------


## ravells

OK I've posted the question on the Paizo messageboard.




> Hi James,
>   I'm one of the mods at the 'Cartographers' Guild', which is an online fantasy mapping community, where your open call has been greeted with much excitement. I think you've already been deluged with maps from us.
>   We're a little confused about what it is you are actually after from the description in the 'Open Call' page. 
>   Are you after a full, accurate graphical representation of textual descriptions which is passed onto a professional artist to draw (in a house style)? - in which case the style of what we would draw would be largely unimportant and possibly confusing to the artist who finally draws the map, so I would guess that the simpler the map style the better for the artist.
>   Or are you after a particular style of mapping?
>   I'd be happy to pass on your reply to the cargographers' guild community, or if you would like to reply in person, (in which case you will be welcomed profusely and probably treated as a minor diety!) there is a link to the thread in question below.
> http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...7007#post47007
>   Kind Regards
>   Ravells


I'm going to be away from tomorrow until Thursday with doubtful access to a computer, so if someone can keep an eye on the thread and repost the answer here, that would be appreciated.

----------


## ravells

That was quick! James responded thusly:




> What I'm basically after at this point is just to look for folk who can render maps that are clear, concise, and interesting. The style isn't important, since we already have cartographers we go to regularly for final maps and currently aren't producing more maps than our cartographers can handle...  The maps I'm looking for would be rough drafts for those cartographers; map turnovers that don't see print themselves, but show the cartographer what to do.
>   Maps that are TOO polished or photorealistic or "finished" looking aren't really useful in this case, as a result. That's why I posted the four example map turnovers. They're detailed and clear and concise, but they're not to the standard of quality that Paizo prints in RPG products.
>   So yes; the simpler the style, the better, I guess. But when you get to something like a big city... don't confuse "simple style" with "simple map."


This looks like a job for vector maps!

----------


## jfrazierjr

> That was quick! James responded thusly:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a job for vector maps!



Yep... CC/CD or Fractal Mapper with some simple stylistic effects would be pretty good match for speed vs talent.

----------


## Gandwarf

*snores* Wh.. what is Paizo? Stop making a ruckus you guys. Trying to get some rest over here  :Very Happy:

----------


## ravells

Or even hand drawn sketches, first in pencil and then inked over.

----------


## Ascension

I'm wondering what the pay scale is for a turnover artist/mock-up artist.  You gotta read the story/description, make hay of what's written, then visualize it, sketch it up, then send it off to their hired pro who gets the oohs and ahhs.  Sounds kinda thankless, but hey, money is money and ya gotta get yer foot in the door somehow I guess.

----------


## ravells

I don't think we're going to be able to retire on it. But if it's any indication, when I did that Richard Morgan comp, I did this:
1. Read the book to enjoy it.
2. Read it again but this time with a highlighter and highlight everything which gives you a clue about the geography. 
3. You then read all the highlighted bits again and make separate notes. For example there was one bit which read that place X was 'a two day gusty ride' from place Y. You could guage roughly the distances picking up on descriptions like these. (In fact I think I'll post my notes here which may be helpful).
4. As you're doing this, you're sketching out the map with a pencil. I think I must have made about 20 iterations of that map at least, but I was on garden leave and had the time.
5. I still didn't win the competition! Or at least I've heard nothing.

It's not easy!

----------


## Nomadic

> *snores* Wh.. what is Paizo? Stop making a ruckus you guys. Trying to get some rest over here


*shakes gandwarf awake*

Come on ya daft fool, people are in need of your skills.

----------


## Gandwarf

> *shakes gandwarf awake*
> 
> Come on ya daft fool, people are in need of your skills.


This sounds suspiciously like a job  :Very Happy: 
And a job in which you get to prepare stuff for other people, so they can then take your work, turn it inside out and call it their own. Yay!

No, thanks...

LOL

Joking aside, this is a hobby for me. Nothing more, nothing less. I don't want to feel any pressure. And there are lots of ways to get paid better. Like selling your kidneys. That might even turn out to be more fun.

Maybe I should turn off sarcastic mode...

----------


## Steel General

Well I still have yet to hear back from them, probably never will either. Oh well, no big deal really.

----------


## torstan

I bit the bullet today and threw my hat into the ring today. I sent off a dungeon map from the Living Airship, an outdoor encounter map from Wrath of the River King and my regional map of Dreeston. If they get a favourable response then I'll see about drawing a town example. I'll see what the response is!

----------


## Steel General

@Torstan - Hope you have better luck at getting a response than I did...still nothing, not even a "thank you, but this isn't what we are looking for."

----------


## Gamerprinter

Straight from the GP rumor mill...

The only good thing out of me sending my portfolio to the art directors, is that they claimed to have bookmarked my portfolio link and will contact me whenever a map requirement seems to fit my design aesthetic. It could be a good thing, or just a polite way of saying, "we got it, thanks, don't call us, we'll call you." So I'm not really sure how positive it really is, still could be though. At least the A.D.s responded!

However, like SG, James Jacobs hasn't responded to my map submissions, not at all. I even posted a question on the Paizo boards regarding them, and suggestions for doing it a different way, than an Open Call, that was 2 days ago, and not a response to the thread - same thread that Ravs, posted and he did respond.

Paizo boards are down at the moment, so I don't know the current status there.

My assumption, either they've already found their candidates, or they've been so inundated with maps, that they can't respond to everyone, so they've stopped responding and are just waiting until Feb 9th, then come to a decision.

So unless you knock their socks off with your turn-over maps, don't expect a response, until after their deadline - if they will respond at all.

GP

----------


## ravells

I think that what they are looking for (and I understand it completely) is not what we produce here. It's clean graphic art with lots of notes to explain to the cartographer who has been commissioned how to capture the essence of what the writer has described.

----------


## NeonKnight

Well, it looks like (and this is just my humble opinion), that folks we produce the maps like Gameprinter and a few others will likely not be what they want.

People who make maps like myself likely will be more in line with what they want as it is closer to the 'classical' game map that one sees all the time in the various product lineups.

Angain, simply my thoughts on it.

----------


## torstan

I agree that these maps are different from the turnover maps they are after for whatever purpose. Nonetheless, as James Jacobs mentioned he was interested in raw talent I see no downside to emailing in pretty maps.

I have no response as yet, and I think it is pretty likely that James' promise to respond to each submission might have turned out to be a little foolhardy after people got hold of that post. I'm really not surprised that the long and careful responses he posted to the first few to submit maps stopped appearing. I also emailed the art directors and got nothing back. Doesn't mean I won't stop bothering them though as my portfolio expands.

I guess the next time we are likely to hear anything is after Feb 9th.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I actually tried to suppress my map style to what I thought they wanted - but I couldn't do it!  :Razz: 

My dungeon tiles would be the closest thing I do to a normal D&D map, and even those are not traditional. My style overrides anything I do, oh well. I'm still getting commissions, so I'm not worried if I don't work out for Paizo.

Good luck on whoever they do like!

GP

----------


## helium3

I sent over a couple of mine last week. I'm just wondering if I'll ever hear back from them or if I'll get tangled up in the "Paizo Black Hole" yet again.

----------


## ravells

> This sounds suspiciously like a job 
> And a job in which you get to prepare stuff for other people, so they can then take your work, turn it inside out and call it their own. Yay!
> 
> No, thanks...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Joking aside, this is a hobby for me. Nothing more, nothing less. I don't want to feel any pressure. And there are lots of ways to get paid better. Like selling your kidneys. That might even turn out to be more fun.
> 
> Maybe I should turn off sarcastic mode...


LOL! That was one of the most insightful posts I've seen for a long time!

----------


## woekan

I send my Faircrest and Oermog. I'm not sure where this will lead. 

I hope something like this:

Send Maps + Win = ? = Lots of girls

----------


## industrygothica

> I send my Faircrest and Oermog. I'm not sure where this will lead. 
> 
> I hope something like this:
> 
> Send Maps + Win = ? = Lots of girls


Ha!  Let me know how that works out for you.


-IG

----------


## Ascension

I'll join that entourage.

----------


## torstan

Small update - James Jacobs posted the folowing on the Paizo website:




> The Eldritch Mr. Shiny wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				    Hey, James, I've got one question: when are we going to hear back from you? 
> 			
> 		
> ...

----------


## Redrobes

Secret project... hmmm I wonder what that could be. A campaign set on a big island or something like that ?

----------


## Ascension

I was thinking ankle-chains with big iron balls  :Smile:

----------


## woekan

OoooOoo.. secret project... I feel like James Bond,.. with ink and parchment instead of a gun

----------


## ravells

The names' Bond. Basildon Bond.

----------


## NeonKnight

So.......I heard back from Paizo, and looks like I got a gig, won't go into full details as they have requested not to, but suffice to say, even though I am not doing the finished map, I am part of the creative process of the thing, and do get contributor Credentials for the project. Should be fun, and will let everyone know when everything is finished/published.

----------


## torstan

Congratulations! I'm really glad that someone from the CG got through. It'll be great to hear where this goes.

----------


## Steel General

I did finally hear back from them, but received the same response a lot us did - too finished.

Congrats NK - wished I would have read this before repping you earlier, would have been another good reason to.  :Smile:

----------


## industrygothica

> So.......I heard back from Paizo, and looks like I got a gig, won't go into full details as they have requested not to, but suffice to say, even though I am not doing the finished map, I am part of the creative process of the thing, and do get contributor Credentials for the project. Should be fun, and will let everyone know when everything is finished/published.


Congratulations!  You make us proud!


-IG

----------


## industrygothica

> I did finally hear back from them, but received the same response a lot us did - too finished.
> 
> Congrats NK - wished I would have read this before repping you earlier, would have been another good reason to.


I already took care of that for ya.  :Wink:

----------


## Korash

> I already took care of that for ya.


Me too  :Smile: 

@ SG - I am also glad that you heard back from them. I was kinda getting worried that they might slipping away from what I always heard about Paizo. I do hope they keep some of the enties in mind when they do something like this again. Did they say anything else or was it more of the "don`t call us....." kind of response?

----------


## Steel General

@Korash - Here's the text of the e-mail...




> Hi Scott!
> 
> Thanks for sending in some maps for the open call!  Of the three, I think I like the dwarven city of Ag-Zurak the best; its' an interesting concept for a city and the map's pretty. That said... in some ways, these maps are a little TOO finished for what I'm looking for, and on top of that, while they're in color, they aren't terribly clear or easy to understand on first glance. It's just not obvious what's going on in the maps, which causes problems when we do finally get the cartography donethe maps must be clear. For example: In the country of Brenham map, I'm not sure what the three zones to the north, south, and west represent; are these other countries? Other worlds? What lies beyond their borders? Why do rivers seem to flow into these gray and brown border zones while roads and mountains and forests and grasslands do not? Is the map an island surrounded by water on all sides? And then on the map of the Hooded Fane: it's hard to tell the difference between archways and solid walls, and the symbols for doors sort of threaten to fade into the background of the floor itself.
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for sending in your work, and keep mapping!

----------


## ravells

Congrats, NK!!!

----------


## RPMiller

> So.......I heard back from Paizo, and looks like I got a gig, won't go into full details as they have requested not to, but suffice to say, even though I am not doing the finished map, I am part of the creative process of the thing, and do get contributor Credentials for the project. Should be fun, and will let everyone know when everything is finished/published.


Congrats to you! Hopefully they at least know about us and might mention us at some point.

----------


## Turgenev

Congrats NeonKnight! Way to go!  :Compass Rose:

----------


## NeonKnight

Thanx. The city map I sent them was Deestan, and they seemed pretty taken with it, so..........


Thanx for the support! I was really hoping someone else here would make it through.  :Frown:

----------


## Ascension

Good job NK.  May they keep you busy and well fed.

----------

